# Exam is on Monday!



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> Huh?​


Exactly.

Somebody said this info was in the 2005 but I haven't checked yet. It was definitely NOT in the 2008, but it does refer to another book which of course we did not have available for the test. Most of us marked '6 feet' as the answer because common sense tells me (at least) that if ground rods need to be spaced 6' apart then so do lightning rods from metal parts. It was a kooky question for sure.

Anyhow, I just got back and I'm not so sure that I did well enough to pass both the Business Law and Fire Alarm. There were some strange questions there too. There was a funny one about an I-9 form and what constitutes a valid form of identification for a hired employee. I guess overall it wasn't too bad, I only needed to get 35 correct out of 50 so we will see in 2 weeks if I passed or not.

The Fire Alarms test was much easier. At least half of the answers needed were from the NEC. I think I got at least 35 correct there but you never know until you get the results in the mail.

By the way, what is the minimum size dry-type transformer (120 volt), permitted in a suspended ceiling? I could not find that one. Infrared and ultrasonic detectors also through me for a loop.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

If there is a bad question, and it happens, you can file a protest on the question. Say you get the NEC and the lightning question is just not in there or the way the question was worded did not give a clear path to the right distractor as being the correct answer, the question could be tossed out. If it is tossed, then the scores move up.

You would have to copy the jurisdiction that contracted with the exam service and the exam service itself with your comments.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

i remember a test question from the 90 or 93 code. what is the area of sq. inch of a # 8 cu. conductor installed in conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ampman said:


> i remember a test question from the 90 or 93 code. what is the area of sq. inch of a # 8 cu. conductor installed in conduit.


Rigid or PVC?:w00t:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Insulated or bare?

I would look it up but I've had enough looking up codes for one day.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Rigid or PVC?:w00t:


 did not specify, at this time there were no tables for the different conduit fill but there was a code ref. about # 8 or larger installed in conduit had to be stranded then you had to go to table 8 conductor properties under stranding column and pick 7 strand for area sq in. anyway most of these test are designed to trip up people on my state exam there were only 3 or 4 calc. questions the rest were business


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Insulated or bare?
> 
> I would look it up but I've had enough looking up codes for one day.


 i dont blame you one bit :w00t:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Table 5

#8 copper with THHN insulation is approximately .0366 square inch.

But the real question is how many 3/0 copper THHNs can you fit into a 2" piece of electrical nonmetallic tubing?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Table 5
> 
> #8 copper with THHN insulation is approximately .0366 square inch.
> 
> But the real question is how many 3/0 copper THHNs can you fit into a 2" piece of electrical nonmetallic tubing?


2" trade size, or 2 inches of EMT of what size?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL.... 2" trade size ENT.

By the way, what do you think, question today asked what is the smallest trade size for Flexible Metallic Tubing?

I used exception #1 to 360.20 and chose 3/8".


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Insulated or bare?
> 
> I would look it up but I've had enough looking up codes for one day.


 it was bare


----------



## ctiautomation (Mar 18, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> LOL.... 2" trade size ENT.
> 
> By the way, what do you think, question today asked what is the smallest trade size for Flexible Metallic Tubing?
> 
> I used exception #1 to 360.20 and chose 3/8".



NEC Article 350 presents requirements for Liquidtight Flexible Metal Conduit: Type LFMC. Note that the smallest allowable trade size is 1/2, and the largest allowable trade size is 4. There are limits on length and bending.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

ctiautomation said:


> NEC Article 350 presents requirements for Liquidtight Flexible Metal Conduit: Type LFMC. Note that the smallest allowable trade size is 1/2, and the largest allowable trade size is 4. There are limits on length and bending.


Section 360, not 350.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Section 360, not 350.


Article 360, not Section 360.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Article 360, section 360.20.


----------

